# "How My Graduation Photo Changed My Life"



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

This just popped up on YouTube:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

She's got spunk.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Been watching her for a few months now.
She's too cute for people to get too upset with, so she ends up putting together pretty good videos of leftists losing their minds for the camera.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

First I have seen her. I like her!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

She's everything The Hogg wanted to be.... except female.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Right on...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kaitlin Bennett for President of the NRA! See ya Ollie.


----------

